# Packet einbinden - Netbeans



## Straightflush (12. Nov 2007)

Hi!
Ich habe mir den browserlauncher2 als packet in mein projekt integriert,
sprich es ist jetzt unter Libraries->BrowserLauncher.jar

Jetzt kann ich es ohne Probleme kompilieren...

Sende ich nun die jar Datei die unter [projektname]->dist gespeichert ist an
einen Freund, dann kommt bei ihm die Meldung
12.11.07 20:15:58 [0x0-0xb40b4].com.apple.JarLauncher[1553] java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: edu/stanford/ejalbert/BrowserLauncher 

Wie muss ich korrekt kompilieren?
Was muss ich eintstellen?
Oder sollte ich die browserlauncher.jar in meine Projekt jar einfügen???


Schonmal vielen vielen Dank!

MfG Straightflush


----------



## Straightflush (16. Nov 2007)

keiner ne Idee?


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Nov 2007)

Das hat mit dem Kompilieren nichts zu tun. Du musst die Bibliothek NetBeans bekannt machen.
Dazu kannst du dir mal Folgendes ansehen: http://forum.byte-welt.de/showthread.php?t=541

Du wirst nur den oberen Teil des zweiten Posts benötigen.
Alternativ kannst du mit Rechtklick auf dein Projekt und weiter auf Properties -> Libaries -> Add Libary
deine Bibliothek bekannt machen.


----------



## Straightflush (22. Nov 2007)

So hatte ich es schon...

Mein Projektordner sieht dann folgendermaßen aus:
_
C:\[...]\openBrowser\build
C:\[...]\openBrowser\build.xml
C:\[...]\openBrowser\dist
C:\[...]\openBrowser\manifest.mf
C:\[...]\openBrowser\nbproject
C:\[...]\openBrowser\src
C:\[...]\openBrowser\build\classes
C:\[...]\openBrowser\build\classes\openbrowser
C:\[...]\openBrowser\build\classes\openbrowser\Main.class
C:\[...]\openBrowser\dist\lib
*C:\[...]\openBrowser\dist\openBrowser.jar*
C:\[...]\openBrowser\dist\README.TXT
*C:\[...]\openBrowser\dist\lib\BrowserLauncher2-all-1_3.jar*
C:\[...]\openBrowser\nbproject\build-impl.xml
C:\[...]\openBrowser\nbproject\genfiles.properties
C:\[...]\openBrowser\nbproject\private
C:\[...]\openBrowser\nbproject\project.properties
C:\[...]\openBrowser\nbproject\project.xml
C:\[...]\openBrowser\nbproject\private\private.properties
C:\[...]\openBrowser\nbproject\private\private.xml
C:\[...]\openBrowser\src\openbrowser
C:\[...]\openBrowser\src\openbrowser\Main.java_

Öffne ich die Datei *C:\[...]\openBrowser\dist\openBrowser.jar* in diesem Ordner so tut alles optimal...

Verschiebe ich sie dagegen fehlt die BrowserLauncher.jar, was ja auch logisch ist.

Muss ich das Ganze noch irgendwie zu ner Jar machen??? Muss diese dann einen bestimmten Namen haben?


Schonmal vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

